# Expensive lure, crap hooks



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I paid $25 for a lure yesterday and today I hooked two bass on it and both times they straightened the treble. How can these guys justify selling such a lure that is obviously not fit for purpose. It was a small creek and the biggest bass I have caught in there is only 43cm so it's not like they are monsters.

Why should I have to pay to replace trebles as well? Now I'll have to pay $10 for a pack of trebles as well as it's not something I have just lying around. It's just bullsh1t.

Rant over.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

When I saw the thread title I assumed it would be an American or Japanese bass lure being used on an inappropriate australian fish like barra, jack, jewie etc. strange to open up hooks on Aussie bass though. Care to name the lure?


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Jackall Squirrel.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Very surprising, were you running a heavy drag?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Wayne

Rapala and Sebile are also bad at this, i.e. supplying crap trebles on lures worth $ 16 - $35. I recently lost a big snapper or jewie when a Rapala split ring opened up, and similarly when a slightly up-graded treble opened up, releasing the fish.

Trouble is, the lures I've had trouble with are sold as floating lures (a good idea at Scarby as it is only 6 metres deep max), and as soon as you stop trolling you want the lure to surface, not sink and snag. However, they are so finely balanced, that the smallest up-grade step in split rings/and or trebles makes the lure a sinking lure. Bad form, I reckon, for the money.

To their credit, Sebile have addressed the problem a year ago, with much heavier hardware on their 'Salt and Sun' series. Unfortunately this is only in the bigger lures.

Strictly speaking, according to the Australian Consumer Law, they should be 'fit for the purpose for which they are intended'. Maybe try taking them back and getting the retailer/manufacturer to up-grade them to a satisfactory standard, at their expense.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

And the best lures in the whole wide world are.....(here's your chance  )


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

scater said:


> Very surprising, were you running a heavy drag?


Definitely not. The 35cm bass I got off the surface earlier in the day pulled drag.



StevenM said:


> bogan bass dont fark around but thats bullshit.
> 
> What size you need mate, may have some.


I'll just buy some Steve. I bought the lure to use in Ayr anyway. Although I think Trev may be right. Once I go up in quality it may also make my suspending lure a sinking lure. Very annoying.



Barrabundy said:


> And the best lures in the whole wide world are.....(here's your chance  )


Gold Bombers!!!!!


----------



## ozjoel (Jan 27, 2013)

the rapala clacklin rap cost $24 and had the worst hooks possible, one hit from a flatty straightened out the keeper hook they come with.
the little max in the middle hooks broke when I stood on the box, 
this prompted me to go back to the single hook configuration.
the tt blade had good hooks but I changed the rings and hooks on all my lures to gamakatsu rings and hooks.

I will leave the debate on trebles vs singles for another day, but I will say, it is much more user friendly to have just one hook flying around all the deck bungee on the sea kayak, and once hooked, im yet to drop a fish, though last 4 outings I may as well not used any hooks lol.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

No need to go up in size or weight for bass. Just quality evidently.


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

I change my hooks over on my chubbies as soon as I get them and yes it is annoying for $20+ lure.
I buy my trebles in bulk through this guy and I rate vmc's (rapala).

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem ... 1230982030


----------



## Slazmo (Oct 18, 2010)

Sebile's lures are crap, had x 2 pop as such, water getting into them and the internal balls going to poo. Also a Rapala XRAp... Rapala were not going to replace the lure either but Sebile did straight away!

Hooks, go for the Owner Singles - they are strong and reliable! I understand that trebles are expensive however you can find Owner rip off's online that outperform Owner's! There is a guy on Facebook that has them and they're pretty good!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2013)

ozjoel said:


> the rapala clacklin rap cost $24 and had the worst hooks possible, one hit from a flatty straightened out the keeper hook they come with.
> the little max in the middle hooks broke when I stood on the box,
> this prompted me to go back to the single hook configuration.
> the tt blade had good hooks but I changed the rings and hooks on all my lures to gamakatsu rings and hooks.


Looks like you spend big replacing hooks. While I often change hooks to singles, I'm a newb to vibe lures. Are you able to give a long straight cast to the vibes using those or do you still need to lob them?


----------



## ozjoel (Jan 27, 2013)

pack of 8 gamakatsu size 1 single lure hooks cost about $4 on motackle and about the same for a dozen rings.
im not sure i understand your question, do you mean has the lure changed the way i have to cast the vibes?
simple answer is no, and i have found i neither tangle or not tangle the lure on itself or the line any more or less with the singles,

there isnt really to much a need to lob the vibes, as they are small but heavy, you can really punch them low and straight threw the wind. one of the great assets imo of blades and vibes on the sand flats, is i can cast about double the distance, thus covering more ground with one cast etc.

changing to singles is a hate it or love it prospect, my main reason is to make them a bit "snag" proof, and easier to handle when unhooking from fish, less damage to fish, less likely to hook my deck bungee and (while many will disagree) once hooked i believe i drop less fish.

THE TRADE OFF IS 
your hook up rate may decrease, as there is a chance the mouth may miss the 1 hook point instead of the 6 points on 2 trebles.
but i have found this negligible and i havent missed enough fish to convert back to trebles.

my main argument is that soft plastics only utilize 1 hook and they do fine. etc etc


----------



## intrepid (Oct 23, 2012)

Plasman said:


> I change my hooks over on my chubbies as soon as I get them and yes it is annoying for $20+ lure.
> I buy my trebles in bulk through this guy and I rate vmc's (rapala).
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem ... 1230982030


THANNNNK YOUUUUUU!


----------



## intrepid (Oct 23, 2012)

ozjoel said:


> simple answer is no, and i have found i neither tangle or not tangle the lure on itself or the line any more or less with the singles,


without going too far off topic, i stopped tangles on my vibe casts a soon as i started applying slight tension just short of the lure hitting the water - if you know what i mean?

and i fling them pretty hard!


----------



## ozjoel (Jan 27, 2013)

intrepid said:


> ozjoel said:
> 
> 
> > simple answer is no, and i have found i neither tangle or not tangle the lure on itself or the line any more or less with the singles,
> ...


roger that, have found that too.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

You guys cast vibes? I thought they were for jigging. ;-)


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

You'll have to excuse Spork, he fishes for poo eaters...and just doesn't understand how real men fish.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Yep you guessed it. Finally got around to changing the trebles, same size, lure now sinks. What a fkn waste of money. so I have now forked out close to $40 after buying trebles for a sinking lure that I want to throw in the snags at Bass and the odd cod. How long do you think it is going to last? About 5 secs before getting snagged.

Ropeable...


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Had a PM discussion with a local lure maker recently.
I asked why he uses such fine wire hooks, that although "sticky sharp" seldom last a whole days fishing before needing to be replaced.
He answered that his lures were designed to be "tournament ready", and that his intended users would prefer to hook the fish that were only having a sniff and then change treble rather than using heavier, but less "sticky" hooks.
He agreed that "Joe average" like myself would possibly be better off just upgrading the hooks. Of course, I can't go too heavy, or suspending lures become sinking lures, but have found I can use the 2x owners if I go down 1 size and lures still suspend, or sink VERY slowly.
Could def. change to singles and then use 4x hooks, possibly a size or 2 up.

This may help explain why the dearer lures (as far as bass, bream and trout size lures go) tend to have the finer (weaker) hooks, and the cheap and cheerful ones often have much heavier wire.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I'd be pretty pissed if I was fishing a tournament with this lure, took it out of it's packet and then lost a decent fish on it because of the crap hooks. What a piss poor excuse.

Thanks for letting us know that though Spork. It's an interesting concept they have.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

I should have said the hooks this maker uses are Decoys, so not cheap rubbish. But very fine, and the bigger model bream do tend to destroy them (and any other fine wire hooks) pretty fast. Luckilly I haven't lost many good fish due to hook failure, just have to replace hooks frequently when they end up with one prong bent over on itself, one broken off, etc.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm used to buying aftermarket hooks and rings for lures, albeit these are for GT's and other large tropical fish. 
Adds a lot more cost into the purchase of lures that are usually upward of $50 each, sometimes $100.

Your case however, I would be concerned if once upgrading to suitable hooks that it effects the action of the lure, that would be manufacturer fault big time.
A better company would pre fit with suitable owners or gamakatsu and save you the customer the hassle.

Cheers Dave


----------



## vladimir (Jan 2, 2013)

ive seen those bass fishos ripin the bass out of the water straight into the boat of course the hooks are going to fail when they dont play the fish and let it run and tire the fish out theres always an exscuse oh but the bass will shake the hooks off with head shakes oh they go straight for structure im not critisising you but i think you may need to change your fishing techneqiues and tire the fish out and then real them in cause you must b pulling the fish out of the water so hard that is doing the damage to the hooks your useing . i fish in lakes bigger body of water i let them strip the line off until they come in nice and tired and when there ready and ive used the cheapest soft plastic jigheads you can get on the market and they have not failed me yet .


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

vladimir said:


> ive seen those bass fishos ripin the bass out of the water straight into the boat of course the hooks are going to fail when they dont play the fish and let it run and tire the fish out theres always an exscuse oh but the bass will shake the hooks off with head shakes oh they go straight for structure im not critisising you but i think you may need to change your fishing techneqiues and tire the fish out and then real them in cause you must b pulling the fish out of the water so hard that is doing the damage to the hooks your useing . i fish in lakes bigger body of water i let them strip the line off until they come in nice and tired and when there ready and ive used the cheapest soft plastic jigheads you can get on the market and they have not failed me yet .


Mate I fish for bass every week. Trust me I know how to play a bass. It is just this one lure that I am complaining about and have now fixed with better trebles and have caught about 10 bass on it now. I don't have the luxury of playing the fish out in the tight creeks I fish in. That doesn't mean I don't let the fish have any line, my drag is set correctly and I have no other issue with trebles on even cheaper lures. If you pay $28 for a lure you don't expect a 35cm bass to straighten a hook...


----------



## vladimir (Jan 2, 2013)

oh one lure only .


----------

